# Bath Cottage (etc) Theale. Berkshire



## themousepolice (May 13, 2011)

on a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair, warm smell of buritos, rising up through the air.........

not quite, it was early morning, no wind and the only smell was from the yokel muck spreading in the field next to me..............

anyhow, here we are again with hopefully a new discovery..... Rural epidural if you will. deepest Berkshire near the small town of Theale and a site that has seen 3 changes in indentitiy, here is what ive found out......
dont know when it was built but on an OS map 1955 its listed as BATH COTTAGE. it was tranformed in a garage specializing in Tractor MOT's and farm machinery repair in 1963 called Whigmore and sons maintanence. by 1974 it was a builders yard and timber supply retailers, till finally becoming derelict in the late 1980's.

note... although i hope to reach the heady heights of excellence of postings by TranKmas, i am but a novice photographer so please dont tut or shake head at my little kodaks M853's ability.

first off how it looks at 5:30 am



100_2709 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the front of the main building



100_2712 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

other later built garages and offices, although quite large are accessable 



100_2724 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2725 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

dates and initials of the Whigmore family builders of the repair shed



100_2741 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2713 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

several workshops, repair bays, stores, offices, gararges etc all at the back of the main building



100_2723 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2726 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

Oh dearest Antony, how he hated the jibe that they could never finish...........



100_2727 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2720 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

some old tractor tyres and all the windows from the cottage are stored in several rooms



100_2718 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the prize find outside an old petrol pump



100_2719 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

onto the main house with some back door action



100_2738 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

lounge and old fireplace



100_2737 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

what you can see that left of the bathroom and the missing tiles and rain had caused the bath and sink to come through the ceiling



100_2734 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the hall



100_2733 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

no horse mask today so just a pic of me waving through the pantry borded up window



100_2728 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

some groovey tiles



100_2731 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the stairs up..... erm no thanks



100_2721 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

kitchen



100_2716 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

back out in the yard



100_2714 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2717 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2729 by annoyingly good, on Flickr
and what it looked like when i left at 6:30 am



100_2711 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## Snips86x (May 13, 2011)

Superb images - love the window frames and the old pump -


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 13, 2011)

AHHH ! So thats what it looks like on the inside !!! Have often seen this and wondered !!! Youre getting into this game arn't you !!!!
PS; The last time you had a ' cool breeze in my hair ' was when you'd gone commando and left your flies unzipped !!


----------



## themousepolice (May 13, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> AHHH ! So thats what it looks like on the inside !!! Have often seen this and wondered !!! Youre getting into this game arn't you !!!!
> PS; The last time you had a ' cool breeze in my hair ' was when you'd gone commando and left your flies unzipped !!



i see your the old pump anpanman talks of. hey lazy bones get off your arse and do something or are you going to put 'oh so thats what it looks like' at the end of all my posts..........

heheheheehheeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alansworld (May 14, 2011)

I know this place, in fact I pass it daily. Well done and thanks for getting in and showing what lies within. I took a quick look once and decided it was pretty well impenetrable. Shows how much I know!

A


----------



## themousepolice (May 14, 2011)

Alansworld said:


> I know this place, in fact I pass it daily. Well done and thanks for getting in and showing what lies within. I took a quick look once and decided it was pretty well impenetrable. Shows how much I know!
> 
> A



so i take it you go by on the train? i thought it was part of the oil terminal next door but obviously not. thanks


----------



## alex76 (May 14, 2011)

Nice one mate looks a bit rotten the stairs look a bit:swoon:


----------



## Alansworld (May 14, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> so i take it you go by on the train? i thought it was part of the oil terminal next door but obviously not. thanks



Yep, train Newbury to Reading each morning. I've also driven to it to scope it out, but got dirty looks from some old bloke on his way to that little car park next to the tracks, opposite the house.
A


----------



## themousepolice (May 14, 2011)

*green chicken wire fence*



Alansworld said:


> Yep, train Newbury to Reading each morning. I've also driven to it to scope it out, but got dirty looks from some old bloke on his way to that little car park next to the tracks, opposite the house.
> A



good good. that car park has now been fenced off to stop fly tippers and im told someone local owns the place but not sure who. kids and suchlike have obviously been in and you may want to look around the conifers just past the house if you visit again.


----------

